# HARC Round #7 @ The River Track this Saturday!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's that time again! I'm itchin' to run........and what better place to do it at than the River Track! You guys know we always have a blast, and last time Ken and his boys were on their game and everything ran smoothly!

It looks like it's going to rain heavily on Tuesday or Wednesday, and maybe a few straggling showers on Thursday, but it should be drying up on Thursday and Friday to make for a nice & tacky track on Saturday! I'm going to post here on Wednesday, Thursday, & Friday nights with weather updates as well as info from the track. I'll also update EARLY Saturday morning, so make sure and check back here! The rain gods have been good to us so far this year, so I'm going to assume they'll continue with their blessings, but you never know, so stay tuned!

BIG AIR TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

The 808 is cleaned up with new bearings and oils. I am ready!!! Prepare for the hacking.....


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

Alright so of course plan A is "THE RIVER" but if it does rain out is plan B the 50/50 race at Mikes??


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got a call in to Jeff to see what the condition of his track is and if he's interested if we rain out. 

It still looks like a possibility of the rain ending Wednesday night or Thursday morning. If that holds true, then the track would most likely be dry.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Track may dry out, but have you ever been down there after a hard rain? Parking, infield, etc. will be a swamp. That whole property is likely in the 100 year flood plain being right on the river.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Chris, go out to southside sat or sun, I'll be out there gettin ready for dallas.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Ken extended the driver stand a few feet and added a nice

Announcing both, looks real good.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

you guys rock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, so here's where we stand fellas:

I talked to Ken yesterday, and he will make a call regarding the race this evening. It has been raining hard all week, and the chances of rain have gone up from now until Friday. In order for him to be able to hold a race, it needs to stop raining by about noon or so today, and for the sun to come out. It's not the track he's worried about.....it's the parking/yard. Last time it was like this, the yard turned into a mud pit and there cars stuck and it ruined the neighbor's yard. Looking at the forecast, and just looking outside tells me that it's most likely going to continue raining. 

Which moves us to plan B: Mike's. This one is out of the question, because I've been told that the track has been leveled in order to rebuild. To my knowledge, there is no way it will be done in time.

Which moves us to plan C: Southside. I talked to Gary and he will be going by the track on Thursday to take a look. He said it is thoroughly soaked, and it would need a minimum of 2 days of no rain and some heat to dry out. So, based on Ken's call today, I will be talking to Gary tomorrow. And based on Gary's call, we will make a decision about whether or not to cancel the race.

It is unfortunate, but this is how it goes sometimes. Believe me, I am even more disappointed than you guys are! Mother nature has been good to us thus far this season, so let's just hope this is a one time deal.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, so the River Track is a no-go. Ken said he got even more rain today and the entire place is soaked!

So, I talked to Gary over at Southside, and he has agreed to host this round for us.......weather permitting.

This round will be officially moved to Southside and the points will still be counted since it is not being actually cancelled. The schedule for the remainder of the year will remain the same, again, weather permitting.

So, that's good news guys! 

Here's where we stand though: Gary said that he did get some rain today, and that they were digging some trenches to help with the drainage if they get more. I will be contacting him at 6PM on Friday evening to get a final call on whether or not the track is raceable for this weekend.

Keep your fingers crossed fellas!

I'll post up again on Friday evening to let everyone know.

P.S. PLEASE help spread the word to those of us that aren't on the forums or that don't check them regularly.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It is going to rain tomorrow and probably Friday. I know b/c I'm responsible for the rain. I've had a crew out with a drill rig all week and that's what makes it rain, guaranteed, every time. Originally we should have been done, but the weather delays have sent the job into OT. So I know it will rain for sure tomorrow b/c I have the rig scheduled. If the job spills over into Friday then it will rain then too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

And all this time I've been thinking it was because I washed my car!?!?!? Next time I plan to wash my car, I'll check with you first Chris.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> It is going to rain tomorrow and probably Friday. I know b/c I'm responsible for the rain. I've had a crew out with a drill rig all week and that's what makes it rain, guaranteed, every time. Originally we should have been done, but the weather delays have sent the job into OT. So I know it will rain for sure tomorrow b/c I have the rig scheduled. If the job spills over into Friday then it will rain then too.


I guess that makes you Rain Man. :tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

According to the "Outdoor" show on KILT this morning we can expect rain throughout the rest of the week. Those fishing guys are better at weather forecasting than those TV jerks. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Finished the job yesterday. Notice it's not raining today?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Just talked to Gary of SouthSide, He said that the track is being worked on right now. The race will happen, the track will be in good shape after some work. So, the race is on at SouthSide!!!! Spread the word.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, we're on fellas! See you guys in the morning!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm out for sure CV. My mom called me a few hours after we talked. My niece has been visiting her and my sister took her back home to see her dr. and see what was up with her eyes. You guessed it, pink eye! Told my mother not to come down here and watch Alyssa, LOL, so no racing for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You missed a great race Chris......sorry about your luck.

A BIIIIIIGGGG thanks goes out to Gary & crew for putting this together for us at the last minute........we would not have been racing if it wasn't for them.

I know there were a few lap counting issues. I investigated it myself, and what it comes down to is it's impossible to tell where the error lies. However, just so that Gary can rule out equipment failure on his end, he's rebuilding it all! So, for next race on 9/20 out there, we will have a completely fresh layout, with a new computer, lap counter, and loop sensor. Also, he is moving the loop to the beginning of pit lane so the false lap issue can be ruled out as well. 

I heard that there was a bit of a protest from a driver and that it got quite rude. I wasn't there for it, but let me say this: yelling at someone will not get your protest heard. If you wish to protest results for some reason, you need to approach it in a calm manner, after the race. If there is a yelling match in the future over something like this, I will step in and you will be asked to leave. And I will ALWAYS side with the track owner on these issues if they are not addressed properly and calmly. 

On a brighter note, I wanted to say that I'm seeing a lot of new faces this year, as well as very recently! And that all of them are bringing with them a great attitude and enthusiasm for what we're doing........I APPRECIATE THIS GUYS! 

Also, to all of you vets out there, keep on helping these guys out......we were ALL new at one point and we ALL needed help, so pay it forward. A big thanks to all you guys for doing what you're supposed to......bringing new people into a sport that you are passionate about. 

A great time was had yesterday, and I was yet again reminded why I go to the trouble to organize this stuff........thank you all and I'm already ready for the next round!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Shidnit happens, what are you gonna do? Mom woke up Sat morning with pinkeye so I made the right call. That stuff is a PITA to deal with.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Better not be any rain next month*

After getting some big air shots this past weekend I can't wait to get down to the River Track next month. Hopefully it will get a little cooler by then so I can get in the whole day. I've been getting some excellent quality video the past few weeks. I've finally mastered that Canon camera of mine. That thing cuts no slack. Now I know why the pro guys recommend not buying one if you are a newbie. I guess you could use auto mode. I haven't put it in auto yet. Might work out ok but to get the really good images you have to learn to use it in manual so I just started out that way from the git go. So when you change up the layout don't forget Griz has a real love of BIG AIR 

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

some pictures from last weekend

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z163/HoustonAreaRC/2008%20HARC%20Round%207%20at%20Southside/


----------

